

Show HN: My Evening Project - Our (Digital) Yard Sale - jwomers

Hi Hacker News! We live in London, but are moving (to the Bay Area!) and have to sell all of our stuff so I made this last night.<p>What do you think?<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;bit.ly&#x2F;amazing-yard-sale (redirects to a static Dropbox site)
======
anothermouse
Very nicely done, and you seem to be selling almost everything - and strangely
you're mirroring our plans. We're planning to move to the bay area in March,
also from N1!

How did you create the page? I'm sure I'll be needed to do the same in
february!

